# Werden Links als Keyword angesehen?



## mse-film (9. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich hoffe ich bin hier in der richtigen Abteilung.

Ich bin ein ziemlicher Noob in Sachen Webprogrammierung usw.
Ich habe eine Webseite welche ich mit einem CMS selber gesatelten kann.
Nun habe ich eine Frage bezüglich "Wie findet Google mich besser".

Angenommen ich möchte nun starke Keywörter in einen Text eingeben und möchte damit die bestmöglichste Reichweite erhalten.

Zur Zeit sieht es auf meiner Seite so aus...

TextTextText KEYWORD TextTextText

Nun möchte ich aber mein Keyword verlinken. Weil ich dazu mehr Informationen geben möchte.
Macht es mehr Sinn das so zu machen?

TextTextText KEYWORD TextTextText

Das sehe als Code so aus:
 "<span style="text-decoration: underline;"><strong><a href="http://www.linkzumkeyword.de" target="_blank">KEYWORD</a></strong></span>"

Oder eher

TextTextText KEYWORD (klicke HIER um mehr zu erfahren)TextTextText

In dem Fall ist das Keyword einfach nur ein Text und der link steht quasi daneben.


Gibt es bei sowas unterschiede oder ist Google sowas egal?

bye


----------



## soyyo (8. April 2016)

hallo mse-film,

target="_blank" ist nicht mehr conforme mit der gewünschten Usabelity die bei SEO sehr groß geschrieben wird. Also Barrierefrei = usability + accessibility.
als anregung schau hier: http://www.media-affin.de/gruende-gegen-target-blank
und schau auch mal hier: https://www.sistrix.de/news/seo-basics-interne-verlinkung-optimieren/
einen text noch daneben würde ich nicht zusätzlich posten. ich finde heute weiss jeder daß ein hypertext link zu einer weiteren quelle führt. 
stell dir vor du hast jetzt in einem textblock mehrere dieser verweise, und schreibst hinter jeden verweis (klicke HIER um mehr zu erfahren).


----------



## chrisbergr (11. April 2016)

Hallo!

Wenn du "Hier" auf deine weiterführende Seite verlinkst, merkt sich Google (oder Andere), dass deine weiterführende Seite relevant ist für das Keyword "Hier", und nicht für dein eigentliches Keyword. Also verlinkst du natürlich dieses mit deiner Seite. Du kannst dem Link auch gerne noch ein Title-Attribut mit weiteren Informationen anhängen. Nehmen wir an, dein Keyword ist "Kurzfilm", dann könnte so ein Link folgendermaßen ausshen:

<a href="./kurzfilm-information.html" title="Weitere Informationen zum Thema Kurzfilm von mse-film">Kurzfilm</a>

Wie in dem Beispiel ist es auch sehr von Vorteil, wenn die entsprechende URL dein Keyword enthält.


Ps: Nimm soyyo's Hinweis zum target an
Pps: Wenn du schon einen Strong um deinen Inhalt schachtelst, brauchst du nicht noch ein weiteres span darum, um es via style-attribut zu beeinflussen, das kannst du auch auf dem 'strong' direkt machen.


----------

